# my sig



## Reaper (Oct 15, 2008)

I made this recently and look here


----------



## wichiandy (Oct 17, 2008)

It is already good, and you need more training to it.
Oh, may I know what the name of that game?


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 17, 2008)

^ army of two 


the sig looks ok but the background is not gud enough for it


----------



## Raika (Oct 17, 2008)

omg this is good...but at the same time not *that* good


----------



## wichiandy (Oct 17, 2008)

Okay, so, from what it looks like, it is like the reaper, okay. Hmm, i think darkness theme will suite the background.

(Erm, Army of Two?? Hew, why they are always duo and there are the only one that have skull like face? @[email protected])


----------



## strata8 (Oct 17, 2008)

The text in everyone's sigs look the same


----------

